# Ajuda com Lacrosse ws9032



## Angelstorm (16 Nov 2010 às 11:19)

Bom dia,

Perdi o manual da minha estação Lacrosse Technology ws9032 e agora não consigo sintonizar o sensor de temperatura e humidade com a estação.
Alguém tem algum manual para disponibilizar ou pode dar alguma dica?


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2010 às 12:06)

Será isto ? Em inglês ou francês:

http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/images/zoom/pdf/n1_06_manuel_ws9032it__j_nl.pdf

http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/images/zoom/pdf/n1_06_manuel_ws9032it__j_fr.pdf


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Nov 2010 às 10:03)

Obrigado Vince. São os manuais da estação. 
Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------

